# In Search of a baby change table in men's rooms



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Twice this week I encountered a situation where I was not able to change my baby's diaper on a suitable surface. The second time I , once again , ended up in the ladies' room to do the change. 
I do not enjoy this but do not hesitate to go in there. The few times that women have walked in on me, I have had nothing but positive comments once they realize what's going on. I am happy to say more and more 
businesses are putting change tables in men's rooms or the multipurpose washrooms.

any one else encountered this problem?

Steve

PS I do give feed back to businesses about my experiences in this respect.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am sure they enter and see u with a big smile....is hard to get mad at u lol Good for u Steve!!


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Yes I used to have that problem when our kids were younger, handicapped washrooms were where i would usually find a change table or some places had a family washroom.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

very rarely do i find a change table in the mens room, sometimes you even find where one used to be but was removed. And then, sometimes you find one that is in disgusting shape, whether its from cleaning or lack of maintenance (ie baby would roll off since straps are gone and its slanted so far down).

And then there is another frustrating situation. The Change tables are coupled with the handicap washroom AND breast feeding room, with no alternative area to change a baby. So you got to wait out People using the room who shouldn't be, or spending 30 minutes napping and breast feeding just to change a diaper. metro town isn't so bad, its family room is decent size, but i too see people in there just to get the quickest access to the cleanest stalls (without children in tow).


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ya we have have come across that many of times, most of the time I just go change our daughter, but some places don't even have a change table in the woman's restroom. Our favourite sushi restraunt is horrible for that, I usually just change her in the car if I have to because there is no counter space so I would have to do it on the floor. I think every bathroom should be equipped for it!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

shelby67 said:


> Ya we have have come across that many of times, most of the time I just go change our daughter, but some places don't even have a change table in the woman's restraunt. Our favourite sushi restraunt is horrible for that, I usually just change her in the car if I have to because there is no counter space so I would have to do it on the floor. I think every bathroom should be equipped for it!


I would simply not eat there anymore, good sushi doesn't trump having proper amenities (sp?) for a restaurant. I would inform the manager of the problem, if they refuse to remedy it, then let them know they've lost a customer and word will spread.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I knew I wasn't the only dad frustrated by this.

Claudia - That comment sure put a smile on my face. Thank you. The most common comment I get from women is usually "I wish my husband changed diapers when our kids were younger"
Poiuy704- That is what I meant by multi purpose washroom
Neven- I couldn't have said it better.
Shelby - I usually give feedback, and make sure I am polite about it. As Neven said, I usually take this into consideration when I choose where to eat
There was one day, while at Guildford mall (The same day my wife and Amber got arrested), I was with our 4 yr old (3 at the time) and Amber's 7 yr old daughter. One had an accident and the other waited a little to long to anounce her need to use the washroom. Since the nearest was in the Bay, I headed there. Went into the family one only to find the stall occupied. Waited for what seamed like an eternity for they guy (without a child) to come out. Amber's daughter was not comfortable going into the lady's room alone, she is too old to go into the men's room, so we waited and waited.

I agree about Metrotown. I had my 4 yr old in the men's room one day as the family room on the men's side was busy. I was told not to take her in there any more. Sometimes it can be tough with opposite gender children. 

Steve


----------



## wiltondabbert (Jul 24, 2012)

I also face this problems many time for changing my daughter. I rarely find change table in men's room or even also in women's room. Today lots of different type of baby changing table available in the market which you can easily carry with you and good for baby change.


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

I find the lack of change tables in men's restroom also upsetting and for good reason, my ex refused to change our son because "there's no place for him" and the honest truth that there are just as many single dads as there are single moms... Not very fair... I end up using the "family" or handicap rooms... Sometimes I have even walked in on someone breast feeding and still used the bathroom, she might not have been happy about it, but hey, I am a mom and I breasted my son, and when potty training, when the little one needs to go, they really NEED to go.. Lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I changed my share of diapers with Felicia, but Irene has been taking over that duty with Isabella. We often ended up changing diapers in the car too, rather than risk not being able to find a bathroom with a good, clean, safe changetable. 

The best was when Irene took Felicia to change her diaper just before the first period at the Canuck's game ended. A lady from the Canuck's organization saw her, thought Felicia was really cute, and upgraded us for free from nosebleed section to aisle seats 11 rows behind Luongo:bigsmile: 

Best diaper change EVER!!!!! Woohoo, Go Canucks!!!!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I have had this problem multiple times, and if there IS one its disgusting, damn shame 

its 2012 people why have we not solved the riddle of the public bathroom..


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i now have a portable station in the suburban now lol ,


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> I have had this problem multiple times, and if there IS one its disgusting, damn shame
> 
> its 2012 people why have we not solved the riddle of the public bathroom..


It's not the riddle of the public bathroom ... It's the riddle of the public.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

your right people as a whole are gross...


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

While at the restaurant in a very large furniture store that opened its new store in Richmond, there was 1 change table, in the family washroom (the name I give to the handycap washroom). Guess what, someone was feeding her baby in there. After what seamed like for ever, a woman (in the same situation) and I decided to change our respective children on the benches outside. You just do what you have to do.

Steve


----------

